# Suche Lied! (Rock?)



## chavalito (1. Dezember 2017)

Hi Leute,

suche schon seit geraumer ein (glaube ich) ziemlich bekanntes (Rock-)Lied!
Ich habe nur die Melodie ungefähr im Kopf, jedoch keinerlei Textpassagen oder ähnliches,
da ich jetzt nicht phonetisch irgendwelche Melodien "schreiben" möchte, habe ich das ganze aufgenommen und für euch hochgeladen 

Download: ts3_recording_17_12_01_23_15_41.wav | www.xup.in

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, da ich wirklich schon lange suche und es einfach nicht finde.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

MfG chavalito


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2017)

Schon mit Shazam versucht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Dezember 2017)

Einzelner Sänger, Gruppe oder Geschlecht? Rock ist auch ein sehr weiter Begriff, gibt es ev. Textfragmente oder falls es ein Video war irgendeine Szene? Ich kenne zwar viel und treibe mich in der Tube ausgiebig rum aber so ist da leider nicht mal die Blumenerde für den Topf zu erahnen. Vielleicht hilft so etwas weiter was auch Olstyle erwähnt.

Da Tonlage etc. schwer entschlüsseln sind ( wir sind ja alle kaum wirkliche Sänger ) würde mir aus dem Stand das hier einfallen


----------



## chavalito (2. Dezember 2017)

Shazam habe ich schon probiert, leider nichts gefunden. Ich kämpfe mich schon seit Wochen durch alle möglichen YouTube Playlists aber ich finde es einfach nicht. Ich hab leider nur die Melodie im Kopf, weder ein Video, leider noch nichtmal eine Textstelle, müsste aber von einer männlichen Gruppe sein. Jedoch denke ich immernoch, dass es ein ziemlich bekanntes Lied ist, aber ohne Gewähr.

Schonmal danke für eure Hilfe, vielleicht findet sich durch Glück ja doch jemand der es kennt 

MfG chavalito


----------



## Darkscream (2. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde mal bei einem Radiosender anrufen falls sich keiner meldet. Selbst wenn es die nicht gleich wissen können sie es senden und es kann sich jemand melden dem darauf was einfällt.


----------



## Ash1983 (2. Dezember 2017)

CKY - 96 quite bitter beings?


----------



## chavalito (2. Dezember 2017)

Ja genau das ist es!!!!!
Vielen vielen Dank!!! 
Die wochenlange Suche ist beendet!


----------

